# Eircom Vs others



## Marble (21 Sep 2004)

Not sure if this has already been covered elsewhere but I am planning to move into my new home in a couple of months and want to look at the alternatives to Eircom for phone connection (particularly internet access costs!).

Does anybody know where I can get a direct comparison to others like SMAT Telecom, UTV talk, ESAT BT etc..

Thanks!


----------



## stobear (21 Sep 2004)

it has been discussed before, there is another very recent thread comparing Eirom BB to East,


----------



## MoodyToo (21 Sep 2004)

I am a light phone user so the cost of the calls is not really that relevant to me as much as the monthly fixed line rental. I rack up 10 euro of calls a month but end up paying an additional 25 euro for line rental. I also use broadband.
The alternative I found was to cancel the phone and use [broken link removed] very good value at 25 euro a month. As for my phone I use Vodafone pay as you go on the "like to talk". I can't post the exact link as it's blocked here in work but works out quite cheap for me. Check the pricing plans at the [broken link removed] site.
Roughly my bills have gone from 
15 (calls landline) + 20 (mobile) + 25 (line rental) + 40 (eircom broadband) = 100
to 30 (calls mobile) + 25 (NTL broadband) = 55
Have to be disiplined with the mobile though, can talk on the "Like to talk" plan very cheap off peak.

MoodyToo


----------



## Euphony (21 Sep 2004)

*Euphony*

Is it just me or do Euphony not offer the best phone prices in this country??   I may be looking at this wrong but you get an unlimited amount of national landline phone calls (provided you hang up after spending 59 mins on the one call!) for 35 euro?   ie 25 eircom rental and 10 Euphony charge per month.    I also have just moved into a new house and was definitely considering this option.


----------



## machalla (22 Sep 2004)

*..*

Isn't the UTV Talk product offering the saMe plus free calls to the UK for no extra charge per month?

Although its limited to off peak times  (evenings and weekends) so maybe the euphony one offers all day unlimited calls.


----------



## Piaras (23 Sep 2004)

*Re: Euphony*

The Euphony service is compelling if you use the phone during the day.  It is certainly better than both Ericom and NTL.  

Their service has improved over the last 18 months with a further reduction in the basic price and they have a package if you call mobiles a lot (my father-in-law runs a business and he's noticed the diffeence)

By the way I'm not one of their agents just a happy user.


----------



## padraigl (25 Sep 2004)

*Re: Euphony*

I rang Euphony last week to change to the €10 per month package. When I asked to give my details the girl on the phone said "are you sure you want to join". She actually put me off and told me to check the wed site. I asked her was there a catch and she said "there was no catch". 
She did not try to sell me the product.
So I have searched the web site and I don't see any information concerning calls for internet usage. Also can I use Telestunt for my international call and what will Euphony charge for this.
So i am a bit confused at the moment as most of my call are national as both parents are "down the country".
My monthly spend on Eircom talktime is about €120.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (25 Sep 2004)

*Re: Euphony*

Euphony don't offer an internet service directly ('though I'd imagine it may well be in the pipeline) For the time being, you can continue to use Eircom's (or any other) free dial-up service, in which case you'll be accessing an 1890 number and paying Eircom at (their) Lo-call rates.

BUT — if you switch to Euphony's Talknow service, you can have free unlimited internet access if you connect through an ISP like www.elivefree.net which allows you to dial up a "genuine" local number — 01, 02x, 06x, etc. — as opposed to an 1890 prefix. That way the call goes through Euphony and is covered by your €9.99 fixed monthly charge, as long as you don't exceed 59 minutes.

And the easiest way to make sure that doesn't happen is to download a free utility like magitime which you can set to automatically close your connection after 59 minutes. Then you just reconnect and carry on...

Now you have unlimited local & international calls (incl. N.I.), plus unlimited dial-up internet access, any time of the day or night, for under €10 a month!   Rather better value than the €24.48 you pay Eircom each month for the length of copper wire... :rolleyes    

Dr. M.

_P.S. And yes, you can still use Telestunt for your international (1890) and mobile (0818 ) calls.
P.P.S. PM me if you want to know how to make even better savings on your 'phone bill. And no, I don't work for Euphony, either!_


----------



## PadraigL (25 Sep 2004)

*Re: Euphony*

Thanks Dr Moriarty great reply. 
I have e-mailed you.


----------



## generalalcazar (14 Oct 2004)

*Re: Euphony*

Hello Dr M,

Are you currently using euphony yourself? What do you think of the service?


----------



## EilisMC (14 Oct 2004)

Hi 

I have just looked at the www.elivefree.net site and the ireland dialup is to an 1890 number 

Does anyone know of another free ISP that dials a local number eg 071, 094 etc ?

They all seem to be changing to 1890 etc 

Would be v interested in change to Euphony if I could find a suitable ISP


----------



## db2admin (14 Oct 2004)

Is there good money to be made in comission on selling these phone products as every second person I meet wants to sign me up for one.


----------



## Iano (14 Oct 2004)

*Govt BB comparison website*

Marble, this link should help you to compare all the available services and costs. Obviously, most of the services are location-dependent, but the website also helps you to identify what is available in your area:
www.broadband.gov.ie/BBIn...istWF.aspx


----------



## RIPDog (14 Oct 2004)

*A bit O/T ...........*

But probably worth saying : there is a new comreg site

www.askcomreg.ie

lists operators and other stuff

( seems to be a warmed up version of their other site )


----------



## General Alcazar (14 Oct 2004)

Hi Eilis, I know a local number I normally use to dial up for internet.Message me.

Just a happy user.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (15 Oct 2004)

> Hello Dr M, Are you currently using euphony yourself? What do you think of the service?



Eilis, just got my first bill from them, for the last week or so of last month. €2.60 rental, and 50c for a few international calls via Telestunt. _I'm_ happy..!  

General Alcazar, what's the other option for local dial-up numbers...?

Dr. M.


----------



## libra (20 Oct 2004)

*Elivefree/EliveTelecom*

Hi Guys,

Did ye hear that Elivefree now offer a Telecom service. 

Signed up  with them myself, had to get away from Eircom...badly 
Find Elive competitive and really personal to deal with!  

They do website hosting, email, development and I got a mail vscan and spam filtering service set-up with them!

Check the info out...www.elive.net/ and
[broken link removed]

Talk to ye again!


----------



## Dan The Man (21 Oct 2004)

*International Calls*

For what it's worth, I have been using Telcan for about 5 years for international calls, it tears to shreads all other Irish based companies, especially calls to the not so popular destinations.

It works on a call back system, and you can change the callback number on the net so it's kinda like roaming.

But then that's only usefule if you are calling to the oddball places such as equitorial guinea!

Eg, Best price call to Russia: 30c per min
Telcan: 10c


----------



## w0dgah (21 Oct 2004)

*Telestunt is cheaper to russia*

about 1c off peak to land and 5c off peak to mobiles in Russia . 10c is a ripoff nowadays 

[broken link removed]

who are "telecant" anyway ?


----------



## podgeandrodge (21 Oct 2004)

*telestunt*

yep, telestunt seems to be unbeatable, and i can use it from the UTV service no prob so I get the free calls off peak (up to an hour each time) and cheap international via telestunt


----------



## raver (21 Oct 2004)

*Eur2.60 rental ?*

Dr Moriarity said "just got my first bill from them, for the last week or so of last month. €2.60 rental"

Eh ?  :eek   Eur 2.60 rental ? For what, your landline ?


----------



## BG (24 Oct 2004)

*Re: Best Package v Eircom*

So, I can phone landlines in Ireland for free with Euphony and still phone landlines abroad for local or national call rates with Telestunt. Can I combine another operator with these two to get the best rates for landlines to mobiles?


----------



## Dr Moriarty (25 Oct 2004)

*Re: Best Package v Eircom*



> Eur 2.60 rental ?



Sorry, shoulda been €2.60 pro rata _charges_ (for part of a month @ €9.99)



> Can I combine another operator with these two to get the best rates for landlines to mobiles?



BG, I haven't come across anything better than Telestunt's 15c/min — except Euphony's 13.8c weekend rate, if you buy bulk minutes from them... — but I'd love to know if there is a better rate out there!

Dr. M.


----------



## Tracy (25 Oct 2004)

*re*

wondering if anyone has found any mistakes with UTV bill
I joined Sept 3rd internet and phone but have discovered I have been charged for all landline calls after 6pm and to the UK on weekends, waiting for them to get back to me about it


----------



## podgeandrodge (26 Oct 2004)

*utv*

Don't wait, get your bill up online, then ring the helpline and get them to agree on the phone that they have messed up.  Better still, email them and get a receipt number.


----------



## Tracy (26 Oct 2004)

*re*

thanks I did all of above and they have admitted the mistake is theirs they are sorting it, I must say I found them very helpful compared to Eircom


----------

